# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  MSU "Russian in Russia" Program Questions.

## pjhatala1

I am thinking of enrolling for 7 weeks at the Moscow State University "Russian in Russia" program this summer. Here's a link to the program: http://www.ruslanguage.ru/ 
Has anyone been part of this program before? Offer any advice? Is it a good program?  
Also, any suggestions as to how I can fill my days when not in class? It's quite a long stay, after all. I spent a couple of weeks in Moscow and St. Petersburg last Summer and had a great time, but I'm wondering if having my only responsibility be a few hours of language classes a day is going to wear on me. Does 7 weeks seem like a good amount of time for these classes? Any suggestions at all would be much appreciated! Thanks.

----------


## joysof

I can't offer you any direct personal experience, but a friend of mine - a French girl with reasonably good Russian - informs me that they are in it for the money, can't cater to non-beginners and will dump you in whichever group has the fewest students, regardless of your own level upon arrival. But, then again, she does tend to exaggerate her grievances. 
Have you considered the Pushkin? I took a (very) few classes there last September and found them very decent. It strikes me that, unlike http://www.ruslanguage.ru - which is, by the way, apparently *only affiliated* to MGU - the Institute is sufficiently well known and well established to make the risk of parting with large sums of money one worth taking.  http://www.pushkin.edu.ru/english/index.html 
Hope that helps.

----------


## groggery1

Since when could people in Russia afford to give foreigners lessons for free?  I have done a programme with these people, and they were much, much better than another group I could name...And I am not a beginner, either.  Previous post looks a very misguided one: if you don't have any direct experience, keep your mouth shut, otherwise you just confuse people  ::  .  I felt I was in an excellent group for my level, and worked pretty systematically through the things I needed.  You get a student card as well, which qualifies you for discounts at all the museums and stuff.

----------


## teote

I went one month russian course in Pushin Institute. I advise you to study russian at home before going such a course. I think its not useful for beginners and it is not a place to learn grammer. But it helps you , really too much for the pronouncation. There you understand how -o - , - e- letters are important while speaking with a russian. 
There are rooms for 4 people and for singles. If you are alone, it is better to choose single room. 
If I have chance , I will go to Pushkin Institute again.  Courses finish at noon time, so you have time to go to everywhere in Moscow by monthly metro ticket , which you can use it at buses too.

----------


## NeveRtheDon

I am studying at MSU . It is the best university of moscow and  that program is really good.

----------


## Бармалей

> Since when could people in Russia afford to give foreigners lessons for free?  I have done a programme with these people, and they were much, much better than another group I could name...And I am not a beginner, either.  Previous post looks a very misguided one: if you don't have any direct experience, keep your mouth shut, otherwise you just confuse people  .  I felt I was in an excellent group for my level, and worked pretty systematically through the things I needed.  You get a student card as well, which qualifies you for discounts at all the museums and stuff.

 What the hell is your problem? You may not agree with him, but to rip him is uncalled for. He was very upfront about his sourcing and he offered a constructive suggestion. Maybe YOU should keep your mouth shut if you're going to be such a surly asshat.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by groggery1  Since when could people in Russia afford to give foreigners lessons for free?  I have done a programme with these people, and they were much, much better than another group I could name...And I am not a beginner, either.  Previous post looks a very misguided one: if you don't have any direct experience, keep your mouth shut, otherwise you just confuse people  .  I felt I was in an excellent group for my level, and worked pretty systematically through the things I needed.  You get a student card as well, which qualifies you for discounts at all the museums and stuff.   What the hell is your problem? You may not agree with him, but to rip him is uncalled for. He was very upfront about his sourcing and he offered a constructive suggestion. Maybe YOU should keep your mouth shut if you're going to be such a surly asshat.

 Ребята, не ссорьтесь!   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Ребята, не ссорьтесь!

 Да, вы правы, но мне очень не нравится когда дурак скажет ругательные вещи юзеру, который просто и честно хочеть помочь. Это вздор!

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ребята, не ссорьтесь!     Да, вы правы, но мне очень не нравится, когда дурак говорит оскорбительные вещи юзеру, который просто и честно хочет помочь. Это - вздор!

----------


## JB

I went to that particular program 3 summers ago. Good for laughs but not for education. A different teacher every day, no consistency in the curriculum (each teacher taught a different lesson that was unrelated to the previous teacher's lesson)and a total lack of administrative order and organization.
The best joke was all the amenities listed on their home page. Never did find the swimming pool!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by groggery1  Since when could people in Russia afford to give foreigners lessons for free?  I have done a programme with these people, and they were much, much better than another group I could name...And I am not a beginner, either.  Previous post looks a very misguided one: if you don't have any direct experience, keep your mouth shut, otherwise you just confuse people  .  I felt I was in an excellent group for my level, and worked pretty systematically through the things I needed.  You get a student card as well, which qualifies you for discounts at all the museums and stuff.   What the hell is your problem? You may not agree with him, but to rip him is uncalled for. He was very upfront about his sourcing and he offered a constructive suggestion. Maybe YOU should keep your mouth shut if you're going to be such a surly asshat.

  Yeah, and look at the DATE BEFORE YOU POST. IF IT IS OVER A YEAR OLD, forget about it!   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Yeah, and look at the DATE BEFORE YOU POST. IF IT IS OVER A YEAR OLD, forget about it!

 IT DOESN'T MATTER -- IT'S A MATTER OF %(!$#%ing PRINCIPLE!!!! Oh. Wait. Oops. lol. Stupid concept of time. Oh well. Better luck with the tongue-lashings next time, I suppose?   ::

----------

